# Pigmentation Problem



## juzelzei

hello everyone. coton is having pimentation problem. I bought Coton when he was 4months old and now his 8months. When we got coton from a breeder his right eye is pink and the left eye have a black halo and his eyeliner is perfect. The breeder told us that his right eye will be the same as the left eye when his 6months old but now his 8months old and its still the same. If can someone help me about this problem. 


Coton's Mom


----------



## Ladysmom

Bottomline, your breeder wasn't truthful. If Coton had a pink eye rim at four months, it was going to stay that way. Even at three months, pigmentation is pretty obvious. Bailey's breeder took this picture of Bailey at just eight weeks and you can see his little halos already.


----------



## Orla

I agree with Marj - if he didn't have the pigment at 4 months then he will never have it.

He's still a cutie pie though!


----------



## LJSquishy

He will never have pigment around that eye. It doesn't really affect him in any way though so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

SOMETIMES it can come in later but typically, if that eye rim is not in by 4 mos, it's not going to come in so the breeder was not being truthful. Did you contact the breeder and let them know? Missing pigment can be a problem in even the top lines, so it doesn't necessarily indicate 'poor' breeding. But either the breeder was clueless or she/he told you what you wanted to hear just to make the sale. 

He is a cutie and the one pink eye rim and halo just adds character


----------



## edelweiss

While I agree that normally pigment is established early on there are some exceptions. When I got Lisi at 5 months she didn't have much in the way of eye halos---she was pretty pink around *both eyes.* She is a late developer and I added some things that I honestly think helped to her diet---then I put her in the sun & she blossomed! I think the fact that your pup had one halo & not the other would tell me that this is not going to develop whatever you do.
I do think your pup *looks like *he has an issue w/his eye---is it smaller than the other one or just looks that way because of the lacking halo? If the eye is actually smaller I would take him to a specialist for an evaluation.


----------



## Ladysmom

edelweiss said:


> .
> I do think your pup *looks like *he has an issue w/his eye---is it smaller than the other one or just looks that way because of the lacking halo? If the eye is actually smaller I would take him to a specialist for an evaluation.


I noticed that, too. That to me seems more of a "problem" than a pink eye rim.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Cotton is a cutie one pink eye or not! It does add character!


----------



## Sylie

My bichon, Lily, had spotted eye rims until she was over a year old. By summer they turned perfectly black with strong halos. However, the fact that one eye is pink disturbs me. It looks to me as if he has skin covering part of his eye. I would talk with my vet about it.


----------



## ladodd

He looks very sweet. I wouldn't care if he had pink around his eye. I'm sure you will still love him. If you haven't already asked your vet about his eye, I would just to make sure all is good. Give him a hug.


----------



## juzelzei

thanks every one. I would go to his vet and talk about it. i really dont care about the pink eye but im getting concerned cause sometimes his right eye is getting red and it looks like pop up. itsounds wired but im really getting nervous.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I would definately take him to the vet to have them look at it. He is adorable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom

juzelzei said:


> thanks every one. I would go to his vet and talk about it. i really dont care about the pink eye but im getting concerned cause sometimes his right eye is getting red and it looks like pop up. itsounds wired but im really getting nervous.


Oh, dear. Yes, please ask your vet for a referral to an ophthalmologist so you can have it checked.


----------



## zooeysmom

I think it's an optical illusion because one eye has pigment and the other doesn't--I think the eyes are the same size. The one with pink pigment might be puffy because it's sunburned. It looks normal to me from the picture, but when in doubt, check it out (with your vet).


----------



## CloudClan

I think the eye without pigment looks unusual, not the same as just a missing rim. 

I think your breeder should not have told you that it would come in, but it is true that SOMETIMES/Rarely pigment around an eye rim can come in later. I know of a few cases where a show breeder placed a pet for lack of eye rims only to later find out that it came in beautifully, just slowly. 

Also, eye rims and halos are different. All Maltese should have black eye rims, according to the standard, halos are not required, but I would say are desirable as they add to the lovely expression; however, halos will fade and darken a lot depending on the amount of sun a dog is getting. Eye rims should really stay no matter what.


----------



## lynda

One of my breeders sold me a pup with poor pigment in one eye. Of course, she did tell me about it before I purchased her. When I first got my Katie she only had one eye with full pigment and the right out only had about 1/8th of pigment only on the top lid. She was 4 months old when I got her. We got her in the month of Dec. By the following summer I noticed that she was getting more pigment in the top half of her eye only. By the following few years I noticed even more pigment coming into her lower lid. She is now 7 years old and her eye with about 1/8th pigment is now about 3/4m full, top has filled in and bottom is about half filled in. She has been on kelp along with my others and I do believe that it helps.

I do believe that this is one of the rarer cases.

This is the first night we got Katie, she was 4 months old








Same time, notice how pink her right eye looks








This is the way her eye is now.


----------



## juzelzei

hello every one coton visit his vet today and everything is normal and he is in very good health and his eye is in good health too but his doctor give him a neo-poly-dex eye drop medication to reduce the eye irritation.


----------

